# Testing your PC before cutting the plug off



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanted to test my PC before changing the wire as per Mini_Nigel's excellent guide.

see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4778

Just checking it worked before taking the back off so to speak

I source an inline US socket from Maplins electronics

see http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=1476&criteria=110v&doy=23m11

and produced myself a US to UK extension lead










so the plug end looked like this










connect it all up and switch on










Now i've tested the PC is working (it did) i will proceed to follow the guide produced by Mini_Nigel to hard wire the new lead on (see link above).


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Cracking idea :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I tried to do this with the Maplin plug and the PC, the lead would not fit as the PC lead is polarized and the maplin conector isn't. I haven't seen the pics as i'm at work and they have blocked them.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah the plug is a bit basic, but i left the casing short of the plug so i could so which way round to plug it in. The positive pin on the PC plug has a slightly bigger end (this statement is incorrect see the posts below - thanks dodger)


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Yeah the plug is a bit basic, but i left the casing short of the plug so i could so which way round to plug it in. The positive pin on the PC plug has a slightly bigger end.


I'm not sure that this is correct the larger pin is the Neutral NOT the Live.

NEMA 1-15P









W = White = Neutral


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

To quote this website http://web.onetel.net.uk/~uncletony/mains stuff.htm



> Two-pin plugs, sockets and extension cords are usually polarized - the smaller pin is the power 'hot' (live) and often brass coloured. The 'low' (neutral) side is the larger white-metal pin.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Maplin plug has two brass inner pins which are unmarked and the same size, so not very good it has actually broken (plastic broke) when i've undone it.

I'm not sure then this must have meant i plugged it the wrong way round! It worked but i only ran it for 10 seconds or so.

I'm in the process of changing the main wire now so will confirm it works in a moment

I'll edit the first post to reflect the correct way around then

cheers Dodger


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OK finished wiring and all working great, unfortunately its started raining so my first attempt will have to wait


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Good point. Didn't even think about it.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Instead of cutting the plug off and voiding the PC warranty (as confirmed by Autopia) in was going to replace the connector on the extension lead to one of these (5269-X) or simular (sp)


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

you can avoid cutting off the plug by wiring the tranny extension cable straight into the PC, i did it today following the instructions on this site, works perfectly, well chuffed!


----------

